# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Почему так получяется.

## казимир

Харе Кришна.Я осознаю что я джива не биоробот,не грубое тело ни манас ни интелект ни его——я душа. Но почему иногда эта машына наслаждает матерялные чуства а не служит Кришне. Ежели это тело инсрумент в руках дживы иначе говоря,в моем распорежении то почему оно действует против моей воли, веть мне материалное наслаждение ненужно.Разве что стать"богом" что еще чуствую.         Спосибо.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Да, когда мы действительно осознаем себя душой на все 100%, тогда тело находится под почти полным нашим контролем. К сожалению, время 100% ещё не наступило, а значит, насколько мы не осознаем себя душой, настолько на нас действует иллюзия своими тремя гунами материальной природы. Конечно, это процентами не измеришь, но, грубо говоря, если вы осознаёте себя на 50% душой, то на 50% на вас действует иллюзия, которая и заставляет выполнять свой сценарий.

----------


## казимир

Вы так хорошо ответели,как бут то это для меня. Вечного вам щастия.

----------

